
Apple, Microsoft and Uber test drones approved but Amazon left out in cold - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/10/apple-microsoft-uber-drones-approved-testing-amazon
======
sharemywin
A lot of this should be pushed to the states. If a flight is only with a state
and not over 400 feet and a certain distance from an airport. State issue.

